# fresh carabao's milk



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

For those of you jonesin' for some honest-to-goodness fresh milk, and not the stuff that they sell in tetra-packs at the grocery store, I thought I'd let you all know that I found fresh carabao's milk at a local organic cafe/market here in Bacolod. P400 for a 2-gallon container. 

It's thicker and creamier and has 100% more fat than regular milk, and tastes almost like sweet cream. Poured ice-cold into a tall glass, it almost made me feel like I was gulping down dessert. Deeeeeelish! 

There are carabaos a-plenty in this country, and several Philippine food items- kesong puti (farmer's cheese- soooo good on hot, steaming pan de sal in the morning), pastillas de leche, Selecta ice cream- have it as their main ingredient. 

My thought is, if you have access to an organic farmers' market, you'll probably find someone who sells the stuff. Heck, you could probably approach local farmers plowing their fields with a carabao and ask if you could buy fresh milk from them or where to buy it from.

Resuming radio silence. Back to my 3rd glass of milk to go with my bavarian cream-filled donut...


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

It reminds me of thick cream that has been mixed with goats milk..I can't say I'm a fan of it at all. Way, way, way too rich for me to enjoy a glass of. Drinking that much fat in 1 glass makes me feel nauseous; 3 would probably kill me.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL! No, it's probably not the best option for those who prefer 2% or non-fat milk. 

I can eat an entire jar of Devonshire cream in one sitting though, so that's probably why I love the stuff. 



raconnor said:


> It reminds me of thick cream that has been mixed with goats milk..I can't say I'm a fan of it at all. Way, way, way too rich for me to enjoy a glass of. Drinking that much fat in 1 glass makes me feel nauseous; 3 would probably kill me.


----------



## Purpleshadow (May 14, 2013)

Intresting, I haven't tried carabao's milk yet maybe I'll swing by the grocery store later to get some.


----------

